# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  The Super Black Pastel Pied Is Here!!

## josh@outbackreps

We are proud to let everyone know a super black pastel pied has FINALLY been produced!!

Our good friend Ian G at Outback Reptiles just hatched one out  late last week!!!

A perfect baby with no kinks or deformities (as should be expected with Ian's black pastel line).

Pics will be on there way as soon as we get them they will be up, but until then thought we would give everyone something to look forward to until then!

Big Congrats to Ian !!!

----------


## Holbeird

WOw! I'm super excited to see how this looks, you've gotta get the picture up asap!

----------


## Drew87

Thats great im sure its a really amazing looking snake, now some pics would make this post so much better haha.

----------


## MATTI

:Taz:  no kidding?

----------


## stangs13

Aww man. You posted without any pictures!?! i hope there are some soon!

----------


## josh@outbackreps

As soon as I get pics they will be up from the sounds of it , its sweet!!

Thought we would get some pre Daytona excitement going!

----------


## littleindiangirl

Awww. blue balled totally. Where's the pics?  :Razz:

----------


## Patrick Long

Its in Septs issue of reptiles mag, pretty normal lookin to me, not much "black pastel" to it


but it says Gulf Coast did it.



Edit, its not the super.....sorry folks!

----------


## Drew87

> Its in Septs issue of reptiles mag, pretty normal lookin to me, not much "black pastel" to it
> 
> 
> but it says Gulf Coast did it.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, its not the super.....sorry folks!


O yea i have it at home i didnt know it was the super i thought it was just the black pastel pied.

----------


## Spaniard

> Awww. blue balled totally. Where's the pics?


My thoughts exactly lol

----------


## AaronP

Oh  man I wish I was still in VA  :Sad:  I could probably have seen it myself.  I've met and talked to Ian many times and am friends of people who are close friends of his.  I hope he's calling it the "Moo Ball Python" :p

----------


## Rapture

I bet everybody at Daytona gets to see it before us losers that aren't gong! LOL!

----------


## Patrick Long

> I bet everybody at Daytona gets to see it before us losers that aren't gong! LOL!


x5

----------


## Sputnik

Sounds pretty cool I just hope it's NOT high white.... I want to see some pattern!  :Smile:

----------


## stangs13

> Sounds pretty cool I just hope it's NOT high white.... I want to see some pattern!


Your going to see black and white? LOL

----------


## Otter_23

Are you kidding no pictures?

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Hey Pat i think you are talking about a black pastel pied this about a super black pastel pied(completely black snake) so the pied version should be just a black and white snake. i will take some pics tomorrow from the show if it is in fact here.

----------


## stangs13

> Hey Pat i think you are talking about a black pastel pied this about a super black pastel pied(completely black snake) so the pied version should be just a black and white snake. i will take some pics tomorrow from the show if it is in fact here.


raul



YOU would be my best friend evras!

----------


## West Coast Jungle

> raul
> 
> 
> 
> YOU would be my best friend evras!


You can never have enough best friends :Smile:

----------


## stangs13

> You can never have enough best friends


Yup!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Emilio

Can't wait to see it

----------


## filly77

Why???

Why would you do that to us?!?! lol

----------


## tideguyinva

Hey where is the pics at?  Its been like forever already LOL

----------


## gcanibe

> Why???
> 
> Why would you do that to us?!?! lol


*Thats right !!   Why???    hehe

We are not going to daytona*

----------


## xdeus

Ugh!  This thread is seriously sadistic.  It's like inviting someone over your house to sample your homemade brownies and only letting them smell them.  :Sad:

----------


## Bill Buchman

I spoke with Ian yesterday, and he did not say BP Pied would NOT be in Daytona --but that is the impression I got from the conversation.  Josh (J&J) might know???  I have not seen pics, but from the discription it will not disappoint. :Wink:

----------


## slither9192

OMG I can't wait to see these pics!  :Dancin' Banana:   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## wolfy-hound

Since Daytona started today, I'm not sure he'd get it to the show.  I'm sitting so impatiently waiting to see.
I'm 4 years behind on making one myself, but it's what I'm working towards.  I kind of halfway hoped everyone else would miss the odds and I could still be the first.. mainly because you gotta dream..
But now I wanna SEE IT!!
Now please? Go get pics, and put them up reeeeeally quickly please?
Thanks!
*waiting*

----------


## Dave763

This thread is useless without pics

----------


## gcanibe

> Ugh!  This thread is seriously sadistic.  It's like inviting someone over your house to sample your homemade brownies and only letting them smell them.


_ Right!!! hehe_

----------


## Laooda

> I bet everybody at Daytona gets to see it before us losers that aren't gong! LOL!





> x5



x10

I Wanna see!!!!   :Tears:

----------


## Jerhart

:Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  COW PIED!!  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana: 

I cant wait to see!  This was the first long-term project I started, but I am a couple years a way still and using cinnies....but wow!  I can not wait!

I wont be able to sleep now until I see it! 


MOO MOO!  :Dancing Carrot:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancing Carrot:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancing Carrot:  :Dancing Carrot:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## RGreen454ss

Still nothing?!?!?!  :Taz:  This should be against forum rules... If anybody is looking for me, I will be right here hitting the refresh button until I see pics :Sad:

----------


## stangs13

> COW PIED!! 
> 
> I cant wait to see!  This was the first long-term project I started, but I am a couple years a way still and using cinnies....but wow!  I can not wait!
> 
> I wont be able to sleep now until I see it! 
> 
> 
> MOO MOO!



Actually the proper term would be Holstein ball. 

As cows is a general term consisting of over 350 breeds! the common cow that you are thinking of is the black and white( and on rare occasions brow/red and white) dairy breed known as the Holstein. They are the largest breed of Dairy cattle, and the best milk producers, there are more Holsteins in the country than any other dairy breed. They are a foreign breed, originating in europe. 

http://www.holsteins.ca/crasdale/cd_gibson_latoya.jpg

That is a VERY good example of a Holstein. 

But this is where your money( there expencive to show and take care of!) is, these are what real men show!
Cute-ness!
http://topnotchcattle.com/images/051...n-heifer-s.jpg

Big version.

http://www.breedingcattlepage.com/Sh...5b1%5d-(3).jpg

Holy cow...I am such a dork! but I hope you enjoyed the ag ed course! I heart hairy cows!

----------


## Jerhart

> Actually the proper term would be Holstein ball. 
> 
> As cows is a general term consisting of over 350 breeds! the common cow that you are thinking of is the black and white( and on rare occasions brow/red and white) dairy breed known as the Holstein. They are the largest breed of Dairy cattle, and the best milk producers, there are more Holsteins in the country than any other dairy breed. They are a foreign breed, originating in europe. 
> 
> http://www.holsteins.ca/crasdale/cd_gibson_latoya.jpg
> 
> That is a VERY good example of a Holstein. 
> 
> But this is where your money( there expencive to show and take care of!) is, these are what real men show!
> ...


Impressive but in the end....'Holstein Pied' is not as fun as 'Cow Pied'  :Razz:

----------


## stormbourne

> COW PIED!!


Oh, Bull.  :Razz:

----------


## stangs13

> Impressive but in the end....'Holstein Pied' is not as fun as 'Cow Pied'


Yes, you are right! Because Cow pied is one letter to much of Cow pie!  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Holbeird

Moooooooo! Where are our pictures!

----------


## RGreen454ss

WOW!! Over 800 veiws at NOTHING!!!!.... I'm gonna be late for work :Mad:

----------


## wolfy-hound

I'm waiting.... it'll be worth it!
And I guess they'll get to name it whatever they like.  I like panda ball, or oreo ball.. 
*bounces*

----------


## SecurityStacey

> COW PIED!! 
> 
> I cant wait to see!  This was the first long-term project I started, but I am a couple years a way still and using cinnies....but wow!  I can not wait!
> 
> I wont be able to sleep now until I see it! 
> 
> 
> MOO MOO!


The sheer excitement in this post just made me smile.

I wanna see a cow pied!   MOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## Louie1

Okay this is just plain cruel!!! I can't go to Daytona and now you post without any pictures!!! WTH!? You may have to start a new thread with pics so we aren't looking 10-20 pages for some pictures.

----------


## Envied Reptiles

I agree, new thread for the photos.

----------


## TooManyToys

Maybe this thread is like the Sasquatch they found in VA a few weeks ago  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## ladybird

No pics? :Taz:

----------


## Peter Williams

Guess what?! I got a fever! And the only perscription, is more COW BALL!

----------


## DSGB

No one has a subscription to reptile mag but me and pat? Its in there. I like it, Nothing amazing...

----------


## stangs13

> No one has a subscription to reptile mag but me and pat? Its in there. I like it, Nothing amazing...


::Ahem::


> The *Super* Black Pastel Pied Is Here!!

----------


## Peter Williams

> No one has a subscription to reptile mag but me and pat? Its in there. I like it, Nothing amazing...


Jeez, get with the program!

----------


## Jerhart

> No one has a subscription to reptile mag but me and pat? Its in there. I like it, Nothing amazing...


....'*Super*' Black Pastel Pied bro  :Wink:

----------


## Jerhart

Here ya go, Pat cleared it up for ya.... very last line  :Smile: 




> No one has a subscription to reptile mag but me and pat? Its in there. I like it, Nothing amazing...





> Its in Septs issue of reptiles mag, pretty normal lookin to me, not much "black pastel" to it
> 
> 
> but it says Gulf Coast did it.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, its not the super.....sorry folks!

----------


## djansen

well, while we are waiting.

Here is a pic of the black pastel pied by Gulf Coast reptiles.

http://www.reptilechannel.com/reptil...el-ball-python

----------


## Jerhart

> well, while we are waiting.
> 
> Here is a pic of the black pastel pied by Gulf Coast reptiles.
> 
> http://www.reptilechannel.com/reptil...el-ball-python


Sharp....I like it.  :Good Job:

----------


## AdamJB

WOW! I went through 6 pages and found no pics....

----------


## jglass38

This is a ridiculous thread.  Maybe it could have waited until there were pics available?

----------


## Emilio

> This is a ridiculous thread.  Maybe it could have waited until there were pics available?


 100% correct sir. :Good Job:

----------


## RGreen454ss

Whats sad is we continue to come back and there is still no pics :Sad:

----------


## stangs13

> This is a ridiculous thread.  Maybe it could have waited until there were pics available?


Agreed!! Or maybe we need to find the pics ourselves.

----------


## frankykeno

> Actually the proper term would be Holstein ball. 
> 
> As cows is a general term consisting of over 350 breeds! the common cow that you are thinking of is the black and white( and on rare occasions brow/red and white) dairy breed known as the Holstein. They are the largest breed of Dairy cattle, and the best milk producers, there are more Holsteins in the country than any other dairy breed. They are a foreign breed, originating in europe. 
> 
> http://www.holsteins.ca/crasdale/cd_gibson_latoya.jpg
> 
> That is a VERY good example of a Holstein. 
> 
> But this is where your money( there expencive to show and take care of!) is, these are what real men show!
> ...


Justin you need to pack up and move to Woodstock, Ontario, Canada.  You could then live by and visity daily with the statue of Springbank Snow Countess.  :Smile: 

http://www.roadsideattractions.ca/woodstock.htm

The whole time I lived in Woodstock I wanted to sneak up to that statue and dress it in a rather....ummmmm.....interesting clothing (I've no idea why but something about that darn big bare udder just begged for some Victoria Secret's stuff!) LOL

----------


## qiksilver

> This is a ridiculous thread.  Maybe it could have waited until there were pics available?


Seriously, I completely agree this was ridiculous.  I think this is a really bad case of you jumped the gun.  There's really no need for a 'Hey check out my new morph, but I don't have pics' thread.  
Either that or this is the worst attempt to try and generate hype I've ever seen.

----------


## stangs13

> Justin you need to pack up and move to Woodstock, Ontario, Canada.  You could then live by and visity daily with the statue of Springbank Snow Countess. 
> 
> http://www.roadsideattractions.ca/woodstock.htm
> 
> The whole time I lived in Woodstock I wanted to sneak up to that statue and dress it in a rather....ummmmm.....interesting clothing (I've no idea why but something about that darn big bare udder just begged for some Victoria Secret's stuff!) LOL


LOL! I like it here...thanks lol. I am a beef side person rather than a dairy side. But I love them both! :Very Happy:

----------


## djansen

> Actually the proper term would be Holstein ball. 
> 
> As cows is a general term consisting of over 350 breeds! the common cow that you are thinking of is the black and white( and on rare occasions brow/red and white) dairy breed known as the Holstein. They are the largest breed of Dairy cattle, and the best milk producers, there are more Holsteins in the country than any other dairy breed. They are a foreign breed, originating in europe. 
> 
> http://www.holsteins.ca/crasdale/cd_gibson_latoya.jpg
> 
> That is a VERY good example of a Holstein. 
> 
> But this is where your money( there expencive to show and take care of!) is, these are what real men show!
> ...


check this cow out
"oreo cow"
http://images27.fotki.com/v1018/phot...00_1542-vi.jpg

----------


## stangs13

> check this cow out
> "oreo cow"
> http://images27.fotki.com/v1018/phot...00_1542-vi.jpg


sweet! That wouldnt flie in a dairy showers bar though! There are pigs that are the smae colors and similar markings as that cow!

Ill get pics! There called hampshires...hamps for short.

Heres the pic!

http://kueckerseedstock.com/images/9...chhampgilt.jpg

----------


## djansen

> sweet! That wouldnt flie in a dairy showers bar though! There are pigs that are the smae colors and similar markings as that cow!
> 
> Ill get pics! There called hampshires...hamps for short.
> 
> Heres the pic!
> 
> http://kueckerseedstock.com/images/9...chhampgilt.jpg


those would be cooler if they had a little less black IMO but still cool.
thanks

----------


## python.princess

I dunno how this became a cow thread but I like brown swiss. http://www.flatnessintl.com/jill-rescan1005.jpg Just thought I'd throw that out there...

----------


## blackcrystal22

> check this cow out
> "oreo cow"
> http://images27.fotki.com/v1018/phot...00_1542-vi.jpg


It's a pied black cow!

:]

----------


## python.princess

> those would be cooler if they had a little less black IMO but still cool.
> thanks


I think normally they have alot less black! Unless I'm thinking of a diff breed!

----------


## djansen

> I dunno how this became a cow thread but I like brown swiss. http://www.flatnessintl.com/jill-rescan1005.jpg Just thought I'd throw that out there...


It turned into a cow thread because of lack of super blackpastel pied pics  :Mad:   :Wink:

----------


## python.princess

> It turned into a cow thread because of lack of super blackpastel pied pics


Who's good with paint? Just draw one up to settle the masses!

----------


## stangs13

they can have anywhere from alittle slit on the bottom of there shoulders to a huge band from the front of the shoulders to mid loin.  Them breed points want them with a band shoulder width only.

Brown swiss are awesome! Jerseys are cool too, but they are so darn mean for being so little!! SMS!

I like the cow thread!! Yay for cattle!

----------


## Reediculous

> I dunno how this became a cow thread but I like brown swiss. http://www.flatnessintl.com/jill-rescan1005.jpg Just thought I'd throw that out there...




brown swiss huh?   i bet they make the best chocolate milk!

----------


## Jerhart

> I dunno how this became a cow thread but I like brown swiss. http://www.flatnessintl.com/jill-rescan1005.jpg Just thought I'd throw that out there...


Because it's coming... :Shh: 








The COW--PIED!!!! EEEE!!  :Smile:  :I'm slow:   MOO! MOO!  :Pink Elephant:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Party on:  :Fest:

----------


## python.princess

> brown swiss huh?   i bet they make the best chocolate milk!


Oh, you know it! Still waiting on a pink cow so I can get my hands on some REALLY good strawberry milk!

----------


## stangs13

> Oh, you know it! Still waiting on a pink cow so I can get my hands on some REALLY good strawberry milk!


Who likes there milk yellow?

http://www.lavache.com/vamonde/image...y/guernsey.jpg

They produce yellow milk!! I think the guernsey does...I have to look again, but some breed does.

NVM it is the guernsey!

----------


## python.princess

> Who likes there milk yellow?
> 
> http://www.lavache.com/vamonde/image...y/guernsey.jpg
> 
> They produce yellow milk!! I think the guernsey does...I have to look again, but some breed does.


Is that kinda like yellow snow? My mom told me to stay away from that stuff...

----------


## stangs13

> Is that kinda like yellow snow? My mom told me to stay away from that stuff...


Nope, this is very good milk! And its more of a gold color anyway!

----------


## Reediculous

i think i really like cows!




Mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## stangs13

> i think i really like cows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo




Cows rock!!! :Dancin' Banana:  They are my fav animal!

----------


## python.princess

> Cows rock!!! They are my fav animal!


You should see my kitchen!  :Wink:

----------


## stangs13

> You should see my kitchen!


Post kitchen pics!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## python.princess

> Post kitchen pics!!


Pass! Lol! I'd hafta take kitchen pics, then upload kitchen pics, then edit kitchen pics.... lots of work! Just trust... lots of cows!  :Very Happy:

----------


## jglass38

This thread went exactly where it should have!  Talking about cows is no more inane than posting a thread for no apparent reason!  Rock on with the cow talk!  I don't eat them but I enjoy their milk in my cereal on the daily!

----------


## stangs13

> Pass! Lol! I'd hafta take kitchen pics, then upload kitchen pics, then edit kitchen pics.... lots of work! Just trust... lots of cows!


I expect lots of cows from someone in WI! 

I got some new balls today, and I feel the same way...take pics...upload pics...edit pics...post pics...! Not exciting..LOL. Maybe tommarow.

----------


## stangs13

> This thread went exactly where it should have!  Talking about cows is no more inane than posting a thread for no apparent reason!  Rock on with the cow talk!  *I don't eat them* but I enjoy their milk in my cereal on the daily!


This makes me sad. :Sad: 

On with the cows!! I will find some cow pics.

Hey, people think talking about snakes are insane too..lol.

----------


## python.princess

Here ya go Justin- a lil peek for ya! This gem was a bday gift from my gma this year! 
How baby cows are made!

----------


## stangs13

> Here ya go Justin- a lil peek for ya! This gem was a bday gift from my gma this year! 
> How baby cows are made!


Yay! 

Nothing cuter than baby cows.

http://www.nda.agric.za/docs/AAPS/be.../brahman-2.jpg

Big eared cows!

http://www.knezeksimmentalranch.com/champions.html

thats where my next heifer will be from, and I will be joining that list! Scroll down passed the first row to see some AWESOME heifers...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/prosser94/2461142244/

that is the breed I have this year, limosuins! My heifer is a show heifer though, so she is much more better in her lines, and all pretty like. And she is correct!! My all time fav cattle is the shorthorn posted earlier in this thread.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

Now that this thread has gone south, not a bad thing. Cows are cool. I guess... 

The OP will start another thread, probably with no pics, that will go on for 20 pages.

Will it end up like the Bigfoot hype? Eventually a grainy pic of a garter snake that has been sprayed black and white will appear? 

 :Smile:

----------


## djansen

no pics by now! :Confused:

----------


## SecurityStacey

We aren't the only ones waiting for a picture of a cow pied!

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> We aren't the only ones waiting for a picture of a cow pied!


Not a cow pied, but a pied cow... does it count?

I post, but yet secretly wish this thread would implode.  :Smile: 

http://portland.citysearch.com/profile/8470107/

Bruce

----------


## pythontricker

Dude, are you serious, I say we get rid of this thread. This is such a waste of  every ones time.

----------


## Royal Morphz

well quit posting in it and it would go away lol cow lovers lol

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

Nah, I say let 'em dig through ten pages of posts to find out... that they've been duped.  :Smile:

----------


## Patrick Long

I love cows!!!!!



you know.....cows dont have upper teeth   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## TooManyToys

Awwww, Pat found a new sweetie  :Razz:

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Not a cow pied, but a pied cow... does it count?
> Bruce


At this point... I don't think it really matters..    :Very Happy:

----------


## stangs13

> I love cows!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you know.....cows dont have upper teeth


Yes i did. :Very Happy: 

Did you know they have 2 sets of bottom teeth and one set of upper?

the back teeth hurt.. :Sad:

----------


## Reediculous

Pat get away from that cow right now...................

----------


## jglass38

> Pat get away from that cow right now...................


Someone should tell that cow to get away from Pat!  He doesn't know where that Pat has been!  :Surprised:

----------


## jkobylka

I've seen it!  :Smile:  Very cool. Not what I and most have expected from it... a weird twist... as it seems most pied combos have been.

I agree this thread isn't fair!

Justin

----------


## extensive

Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Hellix2494

Im thinking of a word


Starts with an L

Ends with an E 

and Has and AM in the middle  



*LAME*

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Im thinking of a word
> 
> 
> Starts with an L
> 
> Ends with an E 
> 
> and Has and AM in the middle


laminate?  .... haha, I agree.

----------


## mischevious21

... I just wanna see it- is there seriously still no pics? WTF!! Yea, thread could have waited for pics...

----------


## python.princess

Pat- you know that's illegal in some states, right?  :Razz:

----------


## Patrick Long

> Pat- you know that's illegal in some states, right?


Im in Cali baby Land of the Free, home of the not so free (theres like 13 large prisons within like 6 hours of me)

----------


## stangs13

Did you know? I gave my cow a bath, then i combed her, then I blowed her down, then i did some more combing, then I did some spraying with a special mix, then more combing, then more blowing, then more combing with a different comb and she was fed!! Has anyone ever shot mice out of a cattle blower before? It was the coolest thing ever!

----------


## python.princess

I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about now, Justin! lol

----------


## FIREball

> Im in Cali baby Land of the Free, home of the not so free (theres like 13 large prisons within like 6 hours of me)


I think I saw that calf on 30 Days on the Fx channel

----------


## stangs13

> I have absolutely no idea what you're talking about now, Justin! lol


It is an art! But it is so fun! You need to ask Jason if you can get  a cow. :Very Happy:

----------


## python.princess

> It is an art! But it is so fun! You need to ask Jason if you can get  a cow.


Once we get that hobby farm going! Brown swiss up to our ears!  :Very Happy:

----------


## stangs13

> Once we get that hobby farm going! Brown swiss up to our ears!


Sweet! But it is hard an expensive to keep them bred and producing milk! Good luck! :Very Happy:  you should invest in a few shorthorn cattle too!  :Very Happy:

----------


## jknudson

> Sweet! But it is hard an expensive to keep them bred and producing milk! Good luck! you should invest in a few shorthorn cattle too!


Lets not help her spend money neither of us have.  A hobby farm would be great...maybe in the future...

----------


## python.princess

> Lets not help her spend money neither of us have.  A hobby farm would be great...maybe in the future...


There's no maybe about it! Totally gonna have a cow one day!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jerhart

Word has it....its going to be called the 'soccer ball'...no 'cow-pied'  :Sad:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

> Word has it....its going to be called the 'soccer ball'...no 'cow-pied'


Another reason why some of us prefer the actual name of the combination.  :Smile: 

I really hope that is just a rumour.

Bruce

----------


## jonf

is it just me, or is this the second thread with someone promising something new and a week later, we are still waiting.......

like the other thread, that's probably dead now with the supposed "Voodoo" balls that were sitting in the egg............that were probably cut at day 35! 

everyone is such in a rush...........look at all of the "cutting" threads this year???  I've never seen so many people cutting eggs.

Lets all follow these steps!
1. Hatch something
2. make sure its out of the egg,absorbed its yolk, and breathing on its own.
3. take pictures and post in forums.

----------


## Tosha_Mc

> is it just me, or is this the second thread with someone promising something new and a week later, we are still waiting.......
> 
> like the other thread, that's probably dead now with the supposed "Voodoo" balls that were sitting in the egg............that were probably cut at day 35! 
> 
> everyone is such in a rush...........look at all of the "cutting" threads this year???  I've never seen so many people cutting eggs.
> 
> Lets all follow these steps!
> 1. Hatch something
> 2. make sure its out of the egg,absorbed its yolk, and breathing on its own.
> 3. take pictures and post in forums.



You can step off the soap box ... the SBPP is here and hatched over a week ago from what I understand -- pictures were at Daytona.  I would suspect Ian will hold off publishing them until people stop complaining about J&J jumping the gun.

----------


## blackcrystal22

> You can step off the soap box ... the SBPP is here and hatched over a week ago from what I understand -- pictures were at Daytona.  I would suspect Ian will hold off publishing them until people stop complaining about J&J jumping the gun.


How did J&J jump the gun?

----------


## LadyOhh

> How did J&J jump the gun?


They don't have photos..

----------


## stangs13

> is it just me, or is this the second thread with someone promising something new and a week later, we are still waiting.......
> 
> like the other thread, that's probably dead now with the supposed "Voodoo" balls that were sitting in the egg............that were probably cut at day 35! 
> 
> everyone is such in a rush...........look at all of the "cutting" threads this year???  I've never seen so many people cutting eggs.
> 
> Lets all follow these steps!
> 1. Hatch something
> 2. make sure its out of the egg,absorbed its yolk, and breathing on its own.
> 3. take pictures and post in forums.


The eggs were cut on day 56 or something like that..btw.

Jason, its totally fun dreaming about money yoyu dont have!! LOL I do it all the time.

----------


## jonf

> The eggs were cut on day 56 or something like that..btw.
> 
> Jason, its totally fun dreaming about money yoyu dont have!! LOL I do it all the time.


I guess I got told.......!  Are there pics yet in that thread either? (well, besides the underdeveloped hatchling in the egg)

----------


## nchapa

word on the street is..... :Wag of the finger:

----------


## jglass38

> How did J&J jump the gun?


By being self important and posting a thread on every forum (here, KS and Fauna) about a snake they didn't produce and don't own, but rather one that was produced by a guy they resell (I'll go with that word I guess) snakes for? 

On the plus side, we all learned a lot about cows.   :Very Happy:

----------


## frankykeno

> Cows rock!!! They are my fav animal!


You are starting to worry me dear. 




> We aren't the only ones waiting for a picture of a cow pied!


BWWWWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!




> I love cows!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you know.....cows dont have upper teeth


You worry me more Pat!  :Surprised: 




> Someone should tell that cow to get away from Pat!  He doesn't know where that Pat has been!


 :sploosh:   :ROFL:  




> Did you know? I gave my cow a bath, then i combed her, then I blowed her down, then i did some more combing, then I did some spraying with a special mix, then more combing, then more blowing, then more combing with a different comb and she was fed!! Has anyone ever shot mice out of a cattle blower before? It was the coolest thing ever!


Okay now I'm really worried!  We have to get you off that farm (and away from those cows) fast!

----------


## Holbeird

> Okay now I'm really worried!  We have to get you off that farm (and away from those cows) fast!



 :sploosh:   :Bowdown:   You have made me spit my drink, bravo!

----------


## LAWReptiles

This is out of control  lmao

----------


## ajeff

Dang, still nothing!? 

What a let down  :No:

----------


## AdamJB

lol 7 days since this thread started and no pics. LAME!!!

----------


## filly77

no pics still?????? or am i missing a thread?

----------


## AaronP

Seriously people need to stop posting in this thread.

----------


## 7serpents

Can one of the mods just delete this thread all together...It would save people alot of time going thru the 15-20 or so pages it already is to see no pic and be dissapointed...

I know I was...  :Sad:

----------


## hoax

> Can one of the mods just delete this thread all together...It would save people alot of time going thru the 15-20 or so pages it already is to see no pic and be dissapointed...
> 
> I know I was...


I second that this is complete bull... cow... Holstein.... um big mac crap.

Please for the love of all that is good and beefy please delete this thread I am thoroughly un-happy  :Taz:

----------


## jorgevill

Is a shame, there's lot and lots and lots of people waiting for this pics, also in Mexico where Im from.

Please someone get it  :Sad:

----------


## hoax

I don't think something that does not exist can have its picture taken. When we do get pictures it will be walking into the woods looking over its shoulder taken with a camera from 1835.

----------


## Thor26

PICS....i demand them

----------


## Thor26

pics or gtfo lol jk

----------


## Thor26

but seriously i need to see my dream BP =]

----------


## Entropy

Is there any good reason this thread can't be deleted? IF there were photos to post at this time I highly doubt they'd add them to this already trashed thread. So, any word on the deletion?

----------


## anendeloflorien

They could just close the thread. At least then we could cap it at 20 pages of no pics but cows lol.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Awww but I was enjoying the cow pictures  :Very Happy: 


Yeah....maybe it should be deleted or maybe just get the picture up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

14 pages!!!!!!

----------


## Patrick Long

Pictures are up on reptileradio.net

----------


## Wh00h0069

Here's the pics:
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...threadid=79272

----------

carlo (11-17-2008)

----------


## carlo

AWESOME !!!!!!! :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 
carlo

----------

